# New 2015 GTO "The JUDGE"!



## Vigilante (Mar 23, 2015)

Have to admit, it's a head turner...I like it!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 23, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Have to admit, it's a head turner...I like it!


I like it too! But  it can't be a Pontiac GTO since Pontiac vehicles are not made anymore. So what is it?  A spin off of the Chevy Camaro?


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 23, 2015)

Just another 700 H.P. 2015 Mustang.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 23, 2015)

GTO "The Judge" is one of my favorite cars. Have a picture of the original hanging up in the pantry.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 23, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Just another 700 H.P. 2015 Mustang.


Now that is one BADASS NINJA COUPE. Still, it shares a lot of symmetry with the GTO and the Camaro if viewed from the side.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 23, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Just another 700 H.P. 2015 Mustang.
> ...



Yes, they do share a lot of symmetry. Just read they finally broke the code for the Hellcat's ECU, and have a NO2 setup for it, making 900+ HP on a SAFE tune. That is still with all stock internals, and as delivered from Dodge....a 9 second quarter car IF you can get traction. Simply what dreams were made of as little as 5 years ago!


----------



## DGS49 (Mar 23, 2015)

Looks like a pipe dream, and not a very good one at that.  It was planned to be produced by 2014 by an aftermarket tuner called Trans Am Depot.  Doesn't look like it ever got past the prototype phase, and when you look at all the pictures it appears to have been designed by a high school kid.  Lots of HP promised, but who would buy one?  Why?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Mar 23, 2015)

DGS49 said:


> Looks like a pipe dream, and not a very good one at that.  It was planned to be produced by 2014 by an aftermarket tuner called Trans Am Depot.  Doesn't look like it ever got past the prototype phase, and when you look at all the pictures it appears to have been designed by a high school kid.  Lots of HP promised, but who would buy one?  Why?




Why do you post in these threads, when you obviously are not a car guy, and are scared of anything that is fast?

I'm not a Judge fan at all, I prefer the '65-'67 GTOs, but that thing is bad ass.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 23, 2015)

That thing is absolutely HIDEOUS.


----------



## DGS49 (Mar 24, 2015)

I am absolutely a Car Guy.  This is a poorly-executed one-off (as clearly shown in the rear view).

I'm interested in REAL cars that people can actually buy and enjoy.  Any tuner worth his salt can take an engine and make it more powerful, but when a manufacturer does it, and puts a 50 thousand mile warranty on it, then its real.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Mar 24, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> That thing is absolutely HIDEOUS.



Dude, you drive a 79 Pinto.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 24, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Have to admit, it's a head turner...I like it!


I want a restored '67 GTO.

Or, maybe a '64 SS Impala.

Otherwise, I will stick to PUT's.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Mar 24, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Have to admit, it's a head turner...I like it!
> ...




thats my favorite style of GTO as well, especially in convertible form.


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 24, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Have to admit, it's a head turner...I like it!



It has the color and the grill......

But looks like a camero?

Not a fan.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 25, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > That thing is absolutely HIDEOUS.
> ...



You need to dial back you daily input of hallucinogenic drugs.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Mar 26, 2015)

Pop23 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Have to admit, it's a head turner...I like it!
> ...



Personally I WOULD rather see them add t tops and a screaming chicken and call the firebird trans am


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 26, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



I'm actually tired of car companies trying to bring back the 60/70 muscle cars. They miss the whole point. Fun cars for young people. Fast, affordable and could be worked on by most people with basic tools. 

These are just toys for old geezers (I'm one of those) trying to re live the past.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Mar 26, 2015)

Pop23 said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...




I like the retro muscle cars, but they are also building cars that are fun for the younger crowd. Affordable? That's a relative term isnt? I mean the day of the sub $20K cars that are actually good cars are numbered, but if a person shops around and chooses wisely they can find about anything they want. I mean next year a 4 cyl Mustang will be available even.


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 26, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



I hear Ya but, when I was 18 I bought a four year old CUDA with 30k miles on it for $1,100. Could afford it on my minimum wage job. 

You couldn't do that today. It sad, kept me and my friends out of trouble spending time working on it on boring weekends.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Mar 26, 2015)

Pop23 said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...




Well , you can thank cash for clunkers for some of that. So many cars were just destroyed that could have been adequate transportation for people who couldn't afford a new one


----------



## G.T. (Mar 26, 2015)

These cars are getting sicker and sicker. Meaner and meaner.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 26, 2015)

Ah, the good old days, bought a 1957 Chevy with a fuel injected 283 in it for $1200. Back in 1960 that was a lot of money! Last REAL one of those I saw, sold  for $108,000! BUT you have to love the modern muscle, Shelby Mustangs with $1500 in add ons, plus tires goes 10 sec. quarters, Hellcats, with tires, the same. OK they are priced at $60K but what I spent $1200 on 55 years ago, is probably close to that price today!


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Mar 26, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Ah, the good old days, bought a 1957 Chevy with a fuel injected 283 in it for $1200. Back in 1960 that was a lot of money! Last REAL one of those I saw, sold  for $108,000! BUT you have to love the modern muscle, Shelby Mustangs with $1500 in add ons, plus tires goes 10 sec. quarters, Hellcats, with tires, the same. OK they are priced at $60K but what I spent $1200 on 55 years ago, is probably close to that price today!




Not even close bro, that $60 was worth $7800 in 1960.

The biggest difference between today's cars and the cars from the 50s and 60s is the quality and durability.

Those old cars were temperamental as fuck and were always needing tinkered with. The modern automobile , hell essentially keep the oil ad filters changed and run some fuel cleaner through it occasionally and they are almost bulletproof to 100K , oh youll need to buy some brake pads and tires of course . but thats about it.

And nostalgia aside, a modern honda civic will beat the snot out of most 60s era muscle cars in all but a straight up drag race anyway.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 26, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, the good old days, bought a 1957 Chevy with a fuel injected 283 in it for $1200. Back in 1960 that was a lot of money! Last REAL one of those I saw, sold  for $108,000! BUT you have to love the modern muscle, Shelby Mustangs with $1500 in add ons, plus tires goes 10 sec. quarters, Hellcats, with tires, the same. OK they are priced at $60K but what I spent $1200 on 55 years ago, is probably close to that price today!
> ...



You're right, but I used to fix an exhaust pipe with an old coke can and some baling wire.... Cost perhaps 25 cents.... can't get away with that today!


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Mar 26, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



True enough. Though you can still work miracles with duct tape LOL


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 26, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Yup, just look what you can do with a little duct tape....


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 26, 2015)

Looks like a Camaro with hideaway lights.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 26, 2015)

Mad Scientist said:


> Looks like a Camaro with hideaway lights.



It WAS a Camaro!


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 26, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a Camaro with hideaway lights.
> ...


Oh, well guess that's why! haha!


----------



## Aktas (Apr 25, 2015)

I like it too..


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Sep 2, 2015)

My first car was a 69 GTO.


----------



## DarkFury (Sep 2, 2015)




----------

